# Safety Issues........



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Now, that we have a new Moderator in this forum, (congrats John)
I must address some issues that have surfaced.

In order to assure safety, I propose, that a railing be installed around the outing fire pit. Eventually, this will prove itself beneficial.

Also, a curfew of 3am should be implemented along with the installation of a decible meter at 30 paces.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Sounds like a few had a little bit to much fun. I hope you at least laughed at thier follies. But then again why would you do that?


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks Ralf. I think that's a good idea.
Maybe even a rope from the railing to each of the campsites. This way they could find the eternal flame, and course deviation on the return trip at 3:00 AM would be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

lol Ralf! Barney five has good ears!


----------

